# Another druggie "represents" us in the Olympics



## Miss L Toe (4 July 2012)

David Millar was using drugs in 2004, but it seems we are so desperate for medals, we will allow him to race in the Olympics, makes me sick.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (4 July 2012)

They have served their bans and have been allowed to compete following appeal.

Live and let live - its done, its all above board and i wish him and Chambers luck.


----------



## Mince Pie (4 July 2012)

Vicki_Krystal said:



			They have served their bans and have been allowed to compete following appeal.

Live and let live - its done, its all above board and i wish him and Chambers luck.
		
Click to expand...

This!


----------



## Miss L Toe (4 July 2012)

Exactly,  there is no penalty, taking drugs was their career choice. They should banned for life.
Perhaps there could be a Drugs Olympics so they can compete on level terms with others of their own type. How many sponsors would they get?. none


----------



## foxy1 (5 July 2012)

We all make mistakes. He has done his time now.


----------



## Bestdogdash (5 July 2012)

How narrow minded are you ? What you suggest is the equivalent of saying anyone who has ever committed a crime, been to prison, or paid a fine, or carried out whatever sentence was passed, should never be allowed to have employment again, or use their skills to make a living. 

He (and Chambers) got caught, admitted the crime, took their punishment, served the time and do a lot of good work with young athletes showing them that drugs is not the way. 

I for one am proud to support them.


----------



## Alec Swan (5 July 2012)

When those who are the subject of this thread,  were weighed off,  was there a specified time limit on their bans?  If the ban was for life,  then life should mean just that,  in my view.  It isn't a case of forgive and forget,  because I'd be up for that,  but if it's a case of a ban being "reviewed",  then that makes a fool of the system.

For all that,  I wish them well!! 

Alec.


----------



## millitiger (5 July 2012)

I'm more annoyed that Chambers is slow than the fact he has taken drugs!

What is the point in spending money sending someone to the Olympics, who has only an outside chance of making the final and zero chance of a medal?

I would understand if he was young so going for experience and expected to improve but Chambers was still regularly beaten when he was 10 years younger and on performance improving drugs!


----------



## Bestdogdash (5 July 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			When those who are the subject of this thread,  were weighed off,  was there a specified time limit on their bans?  If the ban was for life,  then life should mean just that,  in my view.  It isn't a case of forgive and forget,  because I'd be up for that,  but if it's a case of a ban being "reviewed",  then that makes a fool of the system.

For all that,  I wish them well!! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Alec - In Chambers case, the ban was a very specific 2 years which he served. Not sure about Miller, but think it was the same. Not like the Saudi riders who drugged their horses, got a ban (that would have kept them out of the Olympics) and then, surprise surprise, it was 'reviewed' and reduced by 2/3, and therefore they back in time for London 2012. That's the real scandal - not harping on about guys who took the punishment - in my view. Haven't seen anyone whining about that though....


----------



## Bestdogdash (5 July 2012)

millitiger said:



			I'm more annoyed that Chambers is slow than the fact he has taken drugs!

What is the point in spending money sending someone to the Olympics, who has only an outside chance of making the final and zero chance of a medal?

I would understand if he was young so going for experience and expected to improve but Chambers was still regularly beaten when he was 10 years younger and on performance improving drugs!
		
Click to expand...

Good chance for GB to get a medal in the 4x100 relay though ? He is still the fastest we have so good for that squad. 

Still, hear what you say though !


----------



## Alec Swan (5 July 2012)

Bestdogdash said:



			.......

Not like the Saudi riders who drugged their horses, got a ban (that would have kept them out of the Olympics) and then, surprise surprise, it was 'reviewed' and reduced by 2/3, and therefore they back in time for London 2012. That's the real scandal - not harping on about guys who took the punishment - in my view. ....... ....
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you.  Scandalous.  If Chambers served his time,  then so should the Saudi team.

Alec.


----------



## Miss L Toe (5 July 2012)

Floss_ said:



			Why are you so unplesant? He has served his ban, reformed his character and is now allowed to compete again. The life of an Athlete is not something you or I can comprehend, so rather than slag him off use your time supporting the british team, Reading your past posts you rarely have anything nice to say anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I do know the life of an athlete, having worked with professional jockeys who risk life and limb every day, they don't take performance enhancing drugs, they do it for the love of it, big money and fame comes to only a few. 
Cyclists also have to work hard, but they often start out with a god given talent that few are granted, they choose to squander it. Btw my posts are meant to be controversial, not nasty, you can put me on ignore if you want, I won't be offended.
At least Millar won't be representing Scotland, but Britain, so that is OK, to me there is a difference between The Olympics and any other competition, and that is The Ethos which seems to have been forgotten.
http://uk.ask.com/question/what-is-the-ethos-of-the-modern-olympic-games


----------



## Maesfen (5 July 2012)

Vicki_Krystal said:



			They have served their bans and have been allowed to compete following appeal.
		
Click to expand...

Life ban should mean life ban otherwise rules are worthless.  
I will not be cheering if either of them do well and I'm one of the biggest patriots you'd find; I'd rather not have the medals and be able to hold my head up than knowing we have allowed druggies into our teams and that goes for any teams, equestrian too.  We're known for doing things properly and this should certainly be no exception when the eyes of the world will be on us.


----------



## Amymay (5 July 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			they don't take performance enhancing drugs,
		
Click to expand...

Now then, who wants to start the list of jockeys done for substance and alcohol abuse?


----------



## Maesfen (5 July 2012)

Sadly, until there's absolutely zero tolerance to drugs in any shape or form by anyone taking part in anything competitive then nothing will change.  Should be one strike and you're out for life, no excuses.


----------



## Bestdogdash (5 July 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			I do know the life of an athlete, having worked with professional jockeys who risk life and limb every day, they don't take performance enhancing drugs, they do it for the love of it, big money and fame comes to only a few. 
Cyclists also have to work hard, but they often start out with a god given talent that few are granted, they choose to squander it. Btw my posts are meant to be controversial, not nasty, you can put me on ignore if you want, I won't be offended.
At least Millar won't be representing Scotland, but Britain, so that is OK, to me there is a difference between The Olympics and any other competition, and that is The Ethos which seems to have been forgotten.
http://uk.ask.com/question/what-is-the-ethos-of-the-modern-olympic-games

Click to expand...

Last time I looked Scotland was part of Britain. It still takes all the grants anyway. 

Even professional Jockeys use drugs - Jason Weaver ? We all forgave him after his ban too.


----------



## chestnut cob (5 July 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			David Millar was using drugs in 2004, but it seems we are so desperate for medals, we will allow him to race in the Olympics, makes me sick.
		
Click to expand...

Agree.  I am a big cycling enthusiast and of course I want us to have the best chances of a medal but I'd prefer they didn't use a doper to achieve this.  The lifetime ban should stand.  Same goes for the track guy / runner.


----------



## Allover (5 July 2012)

Bestdogdash said:



			Not like the Saudi riders who drugged their horses, got a ban (that would have kept them out of the Olympics) and then, surprise surprise, it was 'reviewed' and reduced by 2/3, and therefore they back in time for London 2012. That's the real scandal - not harping on about guys who took the punishment - in my view. Haven't seen anyone whining about that though....
		
Click to expand...

I think people are whining but money talks so in my view nothing will be done about it. How about the riders who were done for doping at the last Olympics, they are also allowed back to compete for their respective countries. It makes a farce of the competition IMO, clean sport my a***.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (5 July 2012)

Maesfen said:



			Life ban should mean life ban otherwise rules are worthless.  
I will not be cheering if either of them do well and I'm one of the biggest patriots you'd find; I'd rather not have the medals and be able to hold my head up than knowing we have allowed druggies into our teams and that goes for any teams, equestrian too.  We're known for doing things properly and this should certainly be no exception when the eyes of the world will be on us.
		
Click to expand...

He received a two-year athletics ban and a lifetime Olympic ban in 2003 after testing positive for THG, a banned performance enhancing drug.

He served his 2 year ban.
The fact that the appeal system exists isnt his fault - its there to be used.
He did, and won.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (5 July 2012)

amymay said:



			Now then, who wants to start the list of jockeys done for substance and alcohol abuse?

Click to expand...

Pahahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa............


----------



## MerrySherryRider (5 July 2012)

Good luck to him.


----------



## typekitty (5 July 2012)

Bestdogdash said:



			How narrow minded are you ? What you suggest is the equivalent of saying anyone who has ever committed a crime, been to prison, or paid a fine, or carried out whatever sentence was passed, should never be allowed to have employment again, or use their skills to make a living. 

He (and Chambers) got caught, admitted the crime, took their punishment, served the time and do a lot of good work with young athletes showing them that drugs is not the way. 

I for one am proud to support them.
		
Click to expand...

This. Millar is a hugely outspoken, anti-drugs activist. He has apologies, done his time and is working toward a cleaner sport.


----------



## Lulwind (5 July 2012)

Millar will not win a medal.  He is on the team to support Cav in the road race in the same way he helped Cav win the world championship in September.  Note Millar will never ride for Sky due to his doping offence


----------



## starr_g (5 July 2012)

The life time bans were set by the British Olympics Association and not by the authorities for individual sports. The ban only applied to Olympic selection so when banned athletes have done their time, they were able to compete again but not be selected. This was overturned by the court of Sport arbitration earlier this year. You could argue that they didn't have to select them but that would probaby lead to more legal appeals.


----------



## Shooting Star (5 July 2012)

Maesfen said:



			Sadly, until there's absolutely zero tolerance to drugs in any shape or form by anyone taking part in anything competitive then nothing will change.  Should be one strike and you're out for life, no excuses.
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly what I used to think until I started competing under WADA rules and found out just how many everyday over the counter items contained banned substances that you could take accidentally if you weren't extremely careful. 

when something as simple as a throat lozenge, flu treatment, hayfever relief could result in a positive test and it is regularly the case that one brand is ok whilst another is not and worse still that the same brands brought in different countries have different ingredients so you might be fine with the UK version but the identical one in the US would cause you to fail a test. 

If lifetime bans were in place for every failed test I can't help wonder how many sports people there would be left!

Take a look at some of the things in your medicine cabinet and see if they contain anything on the current list http://list.wada-ama.org/by-substance/, wonder how many of us would fail if they tested us today


----------



## armchair_rider (5 July 2012)

Personally I would be much happier if anyone who'd been convicted of delibiratly taking performance enhancing drugs was permenantly banned from competing in the Olympics. In my opinion such a ban would be justified given that cheating is entirely voluntary and that by cheating you are denying other people the opportunity to win fairly.

However the GB ban has sadly overturned and, as such, Chambers, Millar and Carl Myerscough are eligible for selction. The only one of the three i'll be cheering for is Millar who at least admitted what he'd done as soon as he was caught and has since been loudly and vehemently anti-drugs.


----------



## Miss L Toe (5 July 2012)

armchair_rider said:



			Personally I would be much happier if anyone who'd been convicted of delibiratly taking performance enhancing drugs was permenantly banned from competing in the Olympics. In my opinion such a ban would be justified given that cheating is entirely voluntary and that by cheating you are denying other people the opportunity to win fairly.

However the GB ban has sadly overturned and, as such, Chambers, Millar and Carl Myerscough are eligible for selction. The only one of the three i'll be cheering for is Millar who at least admitted what he'd done as soon as he was caught and has since been loudly and vehemently anti-drugs.
		
Click to expand...

I do know an athlete who got in to coke, he got banned in the US of A, came over here and could not keep away from the high profile life of a jockey,  got found out and got barred from all Jockey Club premises,  a lovely lad too and a brilliant rider, he used to take something some mornings, and was on a high, must have known it was obvious.
Ended up in prison after a manslaughter incident, a waste of a talent, he was not your every day criminal. It is an addiction and it ended badly.
I suppose you could say it was performance enhancing in that it gave him ballsofsteel and kept his weight down.


----------



## sonjafoers (7 July 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			it gave him ballsofsteel and kept his weight down.
		
Click to expand...

Don't tell me that or I'll be looking for a supplier   JOKE in case that offends anybody!

David Millar also had a 2 year ban and I think I'm right in saying he is Team Captain for our boys in the road race, but as already posted by Lulwind they are there to support Cav - go Cav go 

I'm not sure how I feel tbh, Millar is now very anti-doping in a sport that does seem full of it, and he does a lot of anti-drugs work in the cycling world but does that mean he should be allowed to represent us in the Olympics? I'm on the fence on this one.


----------



## lynz88 (12 July 2012)

Miss L Toe said:



			I do know an athlete who got in to coke, he got banned in the US of A, came over here and could not keep away from the high profile life of a jockey,  got found out and got barred from all Jockey Club premises,  a lovely lad too and a brilliant rider, he used to take something some mornings, and was on a high, must have known it was obvious.
Ended up in prison after a manslaughter incident, a waste of a talent, he was not your every day criminal. It is an addiction and it ended badly.
I suppose you could say it was performance enhancing in that it gave him ballsofsteel and kept his weight down.
		
Click to expand...

Eric Lamaze got hooked on the 'white stuff' years back and made a huge comeback with Hickstead.  Unfortunately the amazing stallion suffered the brain aneurysm last year but wow....he was able to make such a huge turn-around in his life.


----------



## Kat (14 July 2012)

You do realise that athletes can end up with a drugs ban for taking substances that can be bought in any supermarket legally don't you? We aren't just talking about illegal narcotics and anabolic steroids. One of those nasal decongestant inhalers can be enough. 

We should also bear in mind that some sports (like cycling, which is very strict due to a historic reputation) have much more robust testing policies than others like say football and this leads to more people being caught for accidental use. A positive drugs screening doesn't necessarily equate to deliberate cheating.


----------

